# Worst Gear of 2015



## Cespian (25/1/16)

Hey Vapers

I see a whole lot of articles and reviews of the best gear/juice over a time period, but I'm yet to come across one where people rate their worst gear/juice. What, in your opinion has been the worst/let-down Mod/RDA/RTA/RBA/juice you have experienced in the last year?

My list:

Mod: None (I always done research before buying mods)
RDA: Fishbone Plus (This might just be because I expected too much from it)
RTA: None (Same reason as stated for the Mods)
RBA: eGo one from twisp (CLR coil) - because of the leaking, gurgling and difficulty in dismantling. 
Juice: Peach from Beard Vape (spent so much money on this) and most of the MOB line of juice (especially Ecto Plasma)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jebula999 (25/1/16)

I'll see what i can contribute.

Mod: Anarchist Mech Mod (Compared to my SMPL mod it's a waste of money IMO)
RDA: Plume Veil Clone (Airflow holes on deck level, worst idea ever and all juices taste the same in it)
RTA: None
RBA: Kangertech Subtank -RBA Deck- (Was my first purchase, Build deck is not good and airflow is extremely tight)
Juice: Northern Craft Vapes - Redrish (Throat hits like a mofo at 3mg, even added VG to make is 1.5mg and still could not inhale it)


----------



## wiesbang (25/1/16)

Cespian said:


> Hey Vapers
> 
> I see a whole lot of articles and reviews of the best gear/juice over a time period, but I'm yet to come across one where people rate their worst gear/juice. What, in your opinion has been the worst/let-down Mod/RDA/RTA/RBA/juice you have experienced in the last year?
> 
> ...


But I love my Fishbone plus!

I have not had any hardware issues.
Juices x2O black voodoo i think omw i feel sick just thinking of it.


----------



## Cespian (25/1/16)

wiesbang said:


> But I love my Fishbone plus!
> 
> I have not had any hardware issues.
> Juices x2O black voodoo i think omw i feel sick just thinking of it.



I think I just had really high expectations for it. I broke the ceramic base with my first build (I have fly-swatting hands lol), I expected a bit more airflow and the fact that the drip tip cannot be changed causes some issues for me because its metal and gets really hot. It looks really nice though so I just have it in my stand for show.


----------



## Petrus (25/1/16)

Twisp......and Twisp.......and Twisp.......??

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## GlacieredPyro (25/1/16)

RDA : Mutation V4 XS - Poor experience. 0 flavor. Overheats. etc etc etc
RDTA : Aromamizer. Hard to get a decent flavor build that compares with my other flavor tanks.
Juice: Voodoo Juice Black Magic. Could not vape this. Taste is subjective as always, but this one made me sad.
Misc : Kuro Coiler. 2mm broke on second use. Quality was sub standard.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## blujeenz (25/1/16)

Cespian said:


> Hey Vapers
> 
> I see a whole lot of articles and reviews of the best gear/juice over a time period, but I'm yet to come across one where people rate their worst gear/juice. What, in your opinion has been the worst/let-down Mod/RDA/RTA/RBA/juice you have experienced in the last year?
> 
> Juice: Peach from Beard Vape (spent so much money on this) and most of the MOB line of juice (especially Ecto Plasma)



+1 on the high VG peach
tastes very vaseliney and it barely wicks on my evod and titan clearo's.


Peach²Rooibos from Vapour Mountain met my expectations.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jebula999 (25/1/16)

GlacieredPyro said:


> Misc : Kuro Coiler. 2mm broke on second use. Quality was sub standard.


I must say i had the same experience. Got my kit and the 2mm was broken when it arrived. The quality of the kit is pretty below standard.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Vaperite South Africa (25/1/16)

Jebula999 said:


> I'll see what i can contribute.
> 
> Mod: Anarchist Mech Mod (Compared to my SMPL mod it's a waste of money IMO)
> RDA: Plume Veil Clone (Airflow holes on deck level, worst idea ever and all juices taste the same in it)
> ...



Have to disagree on the NCV Redrish. I spent 9 years in the USA and was quite fond of Red Licorice and must say that the guys at NCV have nailed the flavour. But I guess we all have our own tastes.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Jebula999 (25/1/16)

Vaperite South Africa said:


> Have to disagree on the NCV Redrish. I spent 9 years in the USA and was quite fond of Red Licorice and must say that the guys at NCV have nailed the flavour. But I guess we all have our own tastes.



Don't get me wrong, flavour was amazing, i just could not get used to the throat hit. I only managed to vape about 8ml, the rest is still in the bottle 3 months later.

Bellow is a post i saw where someone had the same experience and describes exactly what i was experiencing. Turns out old stock was a factor. I have tried their other juices and they are amazing, but to date my worst experience from juice comes from that one RedRish bottle a few months back.



sabrefm1 said:


> got me some RedRish in 3mg, built a fresh coil on the subtank mini at 0.4 ohm. the flavour is definitely there, get a tingly strawberry candy vape. but i cant pull in long though it hits the throat a bit harsh. only on long pulls reaching to 3 sec or more the vapour coming in scratches the throat and begs to be exhaled leaving me wanting to cough every now and then. im going to let this steep. not sure if it will help or not, but got some other liquids to vape and going to set this aside for a few days. definitely something i wont order again tho


----------



## Marius Combrink (25/1/16)

This forum is very subjective from person to person. for me and I might get flamed for saying this but my worst device of 2015 was most definitely the Ijust2.
Went from my Nautilus mini to the Ijust and hated it. tried the 0.5ohm coil and the 0.3ohm coil and both just gave me flaming hot vapour, like unvapeably(if there even is such a word lol) hot
I might just have had a bad unit but jeez was terrible

As for juice most probably VK Menthol ICE. Absolutely no flavour and no hint of menthol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (25/1/16)

Marius Combrink said:


> This forum is very subjective from person to person. for me and I might get flamed for saying this but my worst device of 2015 was most definitely the Ijust2.
> Went from my Nautilus mini to the Ijust and hated it. tried the 0.5ohm coil and the 0.3ohm coil and both just gave me flaming hot vapour, like unvapeably(if there even is such a word lol) hot
> I might just have had a bad unit but jeez was terrible
> 
> As for juice most probably VK Menthol ICE. Absolutely no flavour and no hint of menthol


That is very true, people tend to answer according to their needs and experience, which might not coincide with yours. For example, I would never recommend those coils to a person relatively new to vaping as the majority of new vapers do not do and cannot tolerate direct to lung hits. However the Triton 1.8 ohm coils, which also fits the iJust2 tank might have given you a different experience.

So you need to carefully filter any answers you receive here and responders should carefully consider their advice. Here imo, for example, is a well considered response by @Lingogrey to someone wanting to know about a pen style device:

_"Hi @Trizeh

I second @Cespian 's and @Effjh 's recommendations that the IJust 2 and the Subvod would be the two best options to look at for starter 'pen style' (albeit a very thick permanent marker) devices. As @Cespian has said, the IJust 2 is available at Vapeshop, but for R 999. You can find it in stock at registered vendors on this forum from R 580 upwards. They also charge R 999 for the Subvod, which you can find from registered vendors on this forum from R 600 upwards. I would suggest that you rather spend the R 350 or so that you'll save (add R 55 - 75 overnight delivery costs to the R 580 - R 600) on good e liquids. 

The IJust 2 is available at Vape Club for R 580 - http://www.vapeclub.co.za/collections/featured-products/products/eleaf-ijust2-kit
They also stock a very wide collection of excellent local liquids, including the two brands mentioned by @Cespian, so you could order your device and liquids in one go (personally I would also recommend checking out Mike's Mega Mixes)

The Subvod is available at Vape Cartel for R 600 and they also stock a variety of excellent local liquids (E-Liquid Project one to check out) -http://www.vapecartel.co.za/collections/starter-kits/products/subvod-kit

The Subvod is a bit thinner than the IJust and might look a bit sleeker. It has half the battery life (how long your battery will last after one charge) of the IJust though. The IJust 2 tank also holds more liquid in one fill, but the Subvod tank is easier and quicker to refill. The vape would be relatively similar, although the Subvod could give you a tighter more cigarette like draw if you so prefer, whilst the IJust 2 would be more similar to an airy hubbly like draw.

Are you currently a smoker and wanting to vape in order to get off of that? If so, I would strongly suggest that you don't get 0 mg liquid at first, but rather start with 12 mg and slowly work your way down. @Cespian has recommended two good brands, but which flavours do you like? That would also play a huge role in recommendations. 

Also, if you are currently a smoker and want a similar experience to a cigarette when starting out, I would recommend getting one / two SSOCC 1.2 ohm coils if you go for the Subvod (as @Effjh recommended) or some Aspire Triton 1.8 ohm coils if you go for the IJust 2 (they fit in the IJust 2 tank). 

Both the above coils also available at VapeClub - 
http://www.vapeclub.co.za/collectio...oducts/aspire-triton-bvc-coils-1-8-ohm-5-pack
http://www.vapeclub.co.za/collectio...cts/kanger-vertical-ssocc-coil-1-2-ohm-5-pack

If you decide on the Subvod and the 1.2 ohm coils and want to order everything from one place - device, coils and some excellent local liquids available from J & J emporium:
http://www.jjemporium.co.za/products/kanger-subvod-kit
http://www.jjemporium.co.za/products/kanger-ssocc-coils?variant=12449504324
http://www.jjemporium.co.za/collections/vaping-fuel

Enjoy your vaping journey!"._

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Kalashnikov (25/1/16)

Il probably get canned for this. But my worst purchase of 2015 was the Goblin mini. It constantly leaked and if i added more cotton it would just give me dry hits. It got way to hot to the point you cant even put your mouth on the drip tip. Always left moisture on my mods. And seems to spit alot up into the mouth piece. The only thing nice about it was the way it looked. Maybe the v2 will be better?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stosta (25/1/16)

I think the thread title is misleading in general. The worst gear of 2015 is stuff that our vendors didn't even bother bringing in! (Because most of our vendors have our backs ) Maybe "Your Worst Buy of 2015" would be more accurate. My worst would have been the Greensmoke cigalike I got given, but even that I like to use to stealth vape at work and such.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Cespian (25/1/16)

Stosta said:


> I think the thread title is misleading in general. The worst gear of 2015 is stuff that our vendors didn't even bother bringing in! (Because most of our vendors have our backs ) Maybe "Your Worst Buy of 2015" would be more accurate. My worst would have been the Greensmoke cigalike I got given, but even that I like to use to stealth vape at work and such.



Yeah, I kinda realise that now

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kalashnikov (25/1/16)

Stosta said:


> I think the thread title is misleading in general. The worst gear of 2015 is stuff that our vendors didn't even bother bringing in! (Because most of our vendors have our backs ) Maybe "Your Worst Buy of 2015" would be more accurate. My worst would have been the Greensmoke cigalike I got given, but even that I like to use to stealth vape at work and such.


That thing was power. It was my first thing off stinkies. There marlboro flavour is still the best tabacco i think. However it was such an expensive thing to smoke.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vapington (25/1/16)

Jebula999 said:


> Don't get me wrong, flavour was amazing, i just could not get used to the throat hit. I only managed to vape about 8ml, the rest is still in the bottle 3 months later.
> 
> Bellow is a post i saw where someone had the same experience and describes exactly what i was experiencing. Turns out old stock was a factor. I have tried their other juices and they are amazing, but to date my worst experience from juice comes from that one RedRish bottle a few months back.



@Jebula999 Hey man im sorry you had a bad experience with redrish. Can I ask if it was bottled in our old unicorn bottles? Those plastic bottles have been known to turn the juice harsh and hence we changed to far superior glass bottles.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## E.T. (25/1/16)

Vapington said:


> @Jebula999 Hey man im sorry you had a bad experience with redrish. Can I ask if it was bottled in our old unicorn bottles? Those plastic bottles have been known to turn the juice harsh and hence we changed to far superior glass bottles.



I think the NCV redrish is awesome, bought some in the old bottle from vapecartel because it was on special (think it still is) and its spot on red liq. with a nice kick.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Jebula999 (25/1/16)

Vapington said:


> @Jebula999 Hey man im sorry you had a bad experience with redrish. Can I ask if it was bottled in our old unicorn bottles? Those plastic bottles have been known to turn the juice harsh and hence we changed to far superior glass bottles.


Yeah it was in the unicorn bottle with the brown label.


----------



## E.T. (25/1/16)

O and the worst gear for me was the Kangertech Emow Mega 1600 vv, did not even last a full month, the battery died completely within weeks, the vendor luckily admitted he had various complaints on the kitt and replaced it with a Ijust2.


----------



## Rob Fisher (25/1/16)

Kolashnikov said:


> Il probably get canned for this. But my worst purchase of 2015 was the Goblin mini. It constantly leaked and if i added more cotton it would just give me dry hits. It got way to hot to the point you cant even put your mouth on the drip tip. Always left moisture on my mods. And seems to spit alot up into the mouth piece. The only thing nice about it was the way it looked. Maybe the v2 will be better?



I have to agree with you @Kolashnikov because I too hated the Goblin Mini more than life itself... I keep seeing great excitement about the Goblin Mini and I just don't get it... I must have gotten a lemon like you did... and I feel the same way about the much lauded Griffin... mind you the Griffin I got in 2016 so it doesn't count.  I also wasn't a fan of the Aromamizer that also had a big following.

Juice wise the list is way too long... I can only tell you which juices I do like because I dislike all the rest.

Kuro Coiler - Tried 4 of them and still can't make a coil on them. The screwdriver rocks!

Mod wise not a bad mod but way to confusing for me was the Rolo DNA200 and the HexOhm V3 Clone Dual 18650 I dislike.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Craig0 (25/1/16)

Kolashnikov said:


> That thing was power. It was my first thing off stinkies. There marlboro flavour is still the best tabacco i think. However it was such an expensive thing to smoke.



I'm with you on this one @Kolashnikov. The Green Smoke helped me get off the stinkies too. I believe that because they look like cigs, they help you in two ways :
1. They provide nicotine (obviously).
2. They ease the transition into vaping as they require no button to work. You just take a drag when you need one.
When I started using them they cost well less than the Turkish American brand death sticks I was hooked on.
Then, our economy went down the toilet and prices started rising, now they're everything but affordable. Luckily I got hold of an iJust2 and apart from the steep learning curve with those coils and how you HAVE to prime them, or else...
So basically my worst vaping gear of 2015 is iJust2 coils.
Oh yea, Motley Brew's Old fashioned R&R juice is really nasty stuff too!

Vape long and prosper! 
Craig0

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gizmo (25/1/16)

Hmm nice topic..

Kayfun 4
Epoch D1 ( just dry hits for me )


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (25/1/16)

Righto! Quite a bit I didn't like, some of it you'll not agree with.

Mod: *eVic VT, iStick 100W, iStick 60W*
RTA:* UD Bellus, eLeaf Lemo2, Epoch D1, UD Zephyrus V1*
RDA: *Mephisto V2, Petri, Freakshow Mini, Fishbone Plus, Pollux RDA, Lush RDA, Aromamizer RDA V1, Derringer RDA*
Subohm Tanks:* Aspire Atlantis V2, eGo One Mega, Joyetech Delta II*
Juice: *Creamy Lemon Biscuits* (I know, I know... Just didn't grab me)


----------



## Jebula999 (25/1/16)

n0ugh7_zw said:


> Righto! Quite a bit I didn't like, some of it you'll not agree with.
> 
> Mod: *eVic VT, iStick 100W, iStick 60W*
> RTA:* UD Bellus, eLeaf Lemo2, Epoch D1, UD Zephyrus V1*
> ...


Can I ask why you don't like the Bellus and I Stick 100W?


Sent from my LG-D722 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (25/1/16)

Jebula999 said:


> Can I ask why you don't like the Bellus and I Stick 100W?
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-D722 using Tapatalk



Bellus, because it's a pain to wick right, and even when it is wicked right, theres that little burp of juice when you open the air back up after filling it. 

iStick 100W, because of the slightly dodgy battery contacts, and the fact that despite being a parallel mod it doesn't drain the batteries equally.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## blujeenz (25/1/16)

n0ugh7_zw said:


> Bellus, because it's a pain to wick right, and even when it is wicked right, theres that little burp of juice when you open the air back up after filling it.



I'll agree with you there, I just accepted it as an idiosyncrasy and have learnt to live with it.


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (25/1/16)

blujeenz said:


> I'll agree with you there, I just accepted it as an idiosyncrasy and have learnt to live with it.



I'm too uptight for such

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jebula999 (25/1/16)

n0ugh7_zw said:


> Bellus, because it's a pain to wick right, and even when it is wicked right, theres that little burp of juice when you open the air back up after filling it.



Been using my bellus for around a month now. And i had that problem in the beginning but doesn't seem to happen anymore


----------



## Cespian (25/1/16)

n0ugh7_zw said:


> Bellus, because it's a pain to wick right, and even when it is wicked right, theres that little burp of juice when you open the air back up after filling it.
> 
> iStick 100W, because of the slightly dodgy battery contacts, and the fact that despite being a parallel mod it doesn't drain the batteries equally.



Oh wow, I didn't know that the iStick 100W was a parallel mod. Thanks for enlightening me.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KB_314 (25/1/16)

Nothing has been terrible because I'm a nerd and obsessively over-research before purchases because I have the same disease as you. So these have been disappointing but not necessarily terrible. 

Mod - ipv d2. Not awful, but lack of step-down is inexcusable and I found the internals to be a bit rough, exposed glue, not clean
RDA - CLT V2+ - you know how "bubbly" really means "not a looker", well, "allrounder" generally means "not good at anything"
RDA - BF Cyclone 2013 - I love the Cyclone. But the one I bought could only have been a dud (or knock-off) - the negative post was abnormally long, the holes in the posts were not in line (not even close), the concave deck didn't have the flat portion around the posts like the others I'd seen (not a problem this, but just made me doubt it more), and I stripped both grub screws on build number 1. I now use the cap on an extra 2014 deck, and the deck is in a box - turned out an extremely expensive Cyclone top cap. It's very pretty though - nicer than the 2014 version in that regard. And who knows, maybe it's better in all areas - but my unit, was very iffy.
RTA - None come to mind. A good year for RTA's on the whole. Monster V2 slightly disappointing, but I still like and use it
Subohm Tank - Subtank Mini V1, and Atlantis V1 - disappointed with both for many (most) reasons. Subtank V2 far better tho
Accessories - Native Wicks - Hated these, gave me a weird and hideous taste after a couple of tanks 
Accessories - Kanger OCC TC (nickel) coils, and OCC 1.2ohm coils (the 0.5 is great, the 1.5 is decent... but the 1.2 not for me)

Juice is just so subjective so take with a pinch of salt:
Juice - 5P Symmetry Six, meh. So I can taste Rhubarb... and now?
Juice - Eliquid Project, Cowboys Apple Pie - had high hopes. Just another avg artificial RY4 imo. 
Juice - Both VM & Skyblue juices have been disappointing all round imo. Bring on the bashing. Enjoyed VM Peach Rooibos (a lot) for a while, but not a fan of the other flavours I tried. Had high hopes for Melinda's Nilla Custard too. I did finish my bottle, very vapeable, but was hoping for more.
Juice - Beard Vape Sugared Peach, NY Cheesecake & Hibiscus - Too sweet. Something I disliked in each, won't go near this line
Juice - Snap - Was excited about these. Sold them both within a couple of days. Nice flavours but bland and muted
Juice - Lemon Bar - very unique and I can see why some love it. But I find even the thought of this juice nauseating
Juice - Fogg's Milky Way - I really like it. Been through 40ml so far. But, if I said it didn't remind me of the happy love-child between Looper and a cardboard box, I'd be lying!
Juice - Odin - I tried two flavours. This was the most disappointing purchase of the year for me and might have been the point I stopped chain-vaping R10/ml juices (actually, these were more expensive than R10/ml)

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## JakesSA (25/1/16)

Mod - DNA200, why the hell does the TC settings drift??


----------



## kev mac (26/1/16)

Cespian said:


> Hey Vapers
> 
> I see a whole lot of articles and reviews of the best gear/juice over a time period, but I'm yet to come across one where people rate their worst gear/juice. What, in your opinion has been the worst/let-down Mod/RDA/RTA/RBA/juice you have experienced in the last year?
> 
> ...


This is an interesting thread,I say this because everything is subjective to different tastes i.e. what I hate someone else might love it, that said:
Hellboy RDA,
KSS tank
Black Oak mech mod
Eager 120 T.C. reg.mod (absolutely the worst piece of crap ever made)
Stillare V3 rda


----------



## cam (26/1/16)

I am resisting the urge to come to the defense of the delicate lady Bellus... instead you can pm me to take your frustrations off your hand.. i absoluteley love Bella.
think there was a fair bit of disappointing gear, although saying that i think i have a knack for choosing the duds, a vendor i know would agree... 
Mods... old i stick50.. that funky button... frustration central.
tank... may grt crucified... but the lemo2... just cant get a vape i like out of her. find everything and every build muted. happy to trade for a Bellus.
there are a few others, but in their defence i bought them for the wrong reasons, so wont list here.
drippers, vortice and dodgev2. neither lived up to my expectations.
wont list any juices, not many i like, but that is purely my palate.


----------



## Alex_123 (26/1/16)

Mod- Anarchist mech v1 clone, zna 50 clone (1st two devices untill I moved onto dual 18650s)

RTAs- Subtank V1, Goliath v2

RDA- Tugboat v1 clone

Juice- All have been vapeable


----------

